# Canadian Cabinet Builders



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

List them, just on cabinet builders only. Canadian made.


1. Voltage / Steamco Music

Voltage - home

Voltage Guitar Cabinets | SteamcoMusic dot Com


2. Saxon Cabs

Saxon Cabs: Handmade guitar cabs & Eminence Speakers


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

3) Amplifiers Plus, Kitchener:

*Now available from Amplifiers Plus :**

New !! "Green Frog" cabinets, made in Kitchener, Ontario !! No need to import from the USA. They are available right here now.

Reproduction pine cabinets for all the popular reissue Fender amps. Super Reverb, Twin Reverb, Deluxe Reverb, Princeton Reverb, and more.

Replace that dead MDF or plywood cabinet on your reissue Fender amp with a period-correct pine cabinet. Bring your reissue to life.

We had great response from the Elmira guitar show. We currently have a 2 x 12 cab with Eminence 1258 speakers available; $550.00, a custom
Blues Junior cab with a Weber Blue Dog ceramic, and a custom Super Reverb cab with a 12" Weber alnico and a 10" Weber ceramic.

You need to know why we suggest you change your cabinet. Get closer to that vintage sound you have heard.

Call Rich @ 519-744-7554 for info on the above cabs and any other cabs you are interested in.

Cheers

Dave*


----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Haggerty Enclosures

Haggerty Enclosures custom made guitar speaker cabinets enclosures


Leyland Sound Design

http://www.leylandsounddesign.com/

Yellow Cab

http://www.yellowcabamplification.com/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Traynor

www.traynoramps.com/default.asp?p_id=2


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Build it yourself.

B&C SPEAKERS

Use that to build your own P.A. speakers or bass guitar cabinets (sub box)

XF Guitar Cabs

Use that design to build your own Guitar cabinet. (Really any box with a hole in it can be a guitar cabinet, the magic is in the actual speaker.)

If you're really spunky, you can Buy& Download Eminence's speaker cabinet design software and design and build your own box
Designing Enclosures is easy with Eminence Designer Software | Eminence Speaker


A guitar or P.A cabinet is a SEALED or VENTED plywood box. There's not a large amount of skill to build them. The most difficult part is using a circle cutting jig for the router.


----------

